# Wotofo easy fill squonk cap



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/2/19)

Any vendors in Pta/Jhb has stock on these?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/2/19)

Best bet is to get one from @BumbleBee at The Vape Guy, he can courier.
https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/wotofo-100ml-squonk-cap
https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/wotofo-easy-fill-squonk-cap-60ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/2/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Best bet is to get one from @BumbleBee at The Vape Guy, he can courier.
> https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/wotofo-100ml-squonk-cap
> https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/wotofo-easy-fill-squonk-cap-60ml


Thanks, yes saw he has but to courier one small thing is a bit of a waste


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, yes saw he has but to courier one small thing is a bit of a waste



Then get a few more items....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/2/19)

What size are you looking for ?

Send from the small screen


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/2/19)

60ml


----------

